

The Art of Adding Value - m_mozafarian
https://medium.com/relevant-stories/the-art-of-adding-value-d96fa46ffa28

======
pedalpete
What a fantastic analogy.

I wonder if this is a good analogy for a great leader. "Preparing the field
for the best players to shine"?

~~~
m_mozafarian
It's the definition of a true leadership imho.

